# AZARR antenna for brass K-28



## TonyWalsham (Jan 2, 2008)

Getting decent range with R/C in brass locos has always been a problem with most brands of R/C.

I have tried many ways including a simulated coal rake laying across the coal load, connecting the antenna to the track and stringing it around the edge of the load. Nothing worked really well.

I have just finished installing battery R/C and Phoenix sound in an Accucraft K-28 for a customer and thought I would try another approach.
The AZARR 27 MHz Lite antennas give fantastic range in plastic locos BUT, the base of the antenna (the thick part in the pics below) *MUST* be mounted vertically for the best results.

I needed to have the antenna removable so I had to make a plug and socket for the tender coal load.

Here is how I did it.










The top antenna is the standard "as it comes" AZARR.
Below it is with the smallest K & S brass tubing I could find soldered to the exposed AZARR wire.










The text in this pic should be self explanatory.










Here is the antenna plugged into the home made socket. The socket can still be seen because it was not yet darkened.










Once darkened the antenna base is barely visible. 6' feet away and it is invisible. The actual antenna wire is so thin it can barely be seen against any sort of garden background.

During testing I could not get any further away than 200'. I have no doubt it would work flawlessly at greater than 200'.


----------



## pimanjc (Jan 2, 2008)

Tony,
Great Post. Well written and illustrated.
Thanks for the info. It should help a lot with all brass locos.
Jim C.


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

Tony, 

Thanks for the update to your old archive thread. 

Would it work as well if you recessed the antenna base 1/2" into the coal, to make it less visible from 6' away? [My EBT Mikado isn't a 6' loco - it's a 1' loco with lots of fabulous details!] 

I note your coal load is brass-based - mine is not, but the coal is below the level of the brass side water tanks. What effect would you expect from lowering the base of the antenna below the level of the brass sides?


----------



## TonyWalsham (Jan 2, 2008)

Hello Pete. 

So far this is the only brass loco I have tried it on. 
I will have the opportunity to try it on more if my customer is happy with this one. 
It has been my experience the important thing is to have the thick bit vertical and *outside* the metal box. That means above the coal. 
I doubt a 1/2" rim around would have much effect but honestly I don't know.


----------



## BillBrakeman (Jan 3, 2008)

Tony, I know this thread is about installing a RC system in a brass locomotive, but do you think an AZARR antenna has any advantages over a regular RC Rx antennain a typical installation? 

Bill 

ps Next Monday my EVO-3 is off to Don for a chip transplant.


----------

